
U.S. regulator demands companies take action to halt 'robocalls' - tareqak
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-wireless-fcc/u-s-regulator-demands-companies-take-action-to-halt-robocalls-idUSKCN1NA2KH
======
troydavis
Source docs:

Release:
[https://docs.fcc.gov/public/attachments/DOC-354933A1.pdf](https://docs.fcc.gov/public/attachments/DOC-354933A1.pdf)

Letters: [https://www.fcc.gov/document/chairman-pai-demands-
industry-a...](https://www.fcc.gov/document/chairman-pai-demands-industry-
adopt-protocols-end-illegal-spoofing)

Background on STIR and SHAKEN, which is basically signed caller ID:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17408406](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17408406)

